# 210.52(B)(1) and dining room receptacles



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Do dining room receptacles have to be on a 20A circuit? At work, we did a K&T rewire and put dining room receptacles on 15A. This code article suggests that's wrong. Am I missing something?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

owl said:


> Do dining room receptacles have to be on a 20A circuit? At work, we did a K&T rewire and put dining room receptacles on 15A. This code article suggests that's wrong. Am I missing something?


No, you did not misinterpret the code.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Dining room circuits are require to be on 20 amp circuits.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

owl said:


> Do dining room receptacles have to be on a 20A circuit? At work, we did a K&T rewire and put dining room receptacles on 15A. This code article suggests that's wrong. Am I missing something?


Yes dining receptacles are required to be on 20A


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, maybe I'm wrong, but 210.52(B) covers the small appliance branch circuits, which are allowed to extend to pantries, dining room, etc. and if you're not putting the dining room receptacles on the sabc, you were okay with a 15 amp circuit


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

owl said:


> Do dining room receptacles have to be on a 20A circuit? At work, we did a K&T rewire and put dining room receptacles on 15A. This code article suggests that's wrong. Am I missing something?





> 210.11 Branch Circuits Required. Branch circuits for lighting and for appliances, including motor-operated appliances, shall be provided to supply the loads calculated in accordance with 220.10. In addition, branch circuits shall be provided for specific loads not covered by 220.10 where required elsewhere in this Code and for dwelling unit loads as specified in 210.11(C).






> 210.11(C) Dwelling Units.
> (1) Small-Appliance Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits shall be provided for all receptacle outlets specified by 210.52(B).





> 210.52(A) General Provisions. In every kitchen, family room, dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sunroom, bedroom, recreation room, or similar room or area of dwelling units, receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance with the general provisions specified in 210.52(A)(1) through (A)(3).





> 210.52(A)(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11(C)(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.





> Exception No. 1:  In addition to the required receptacles specified by 210.52, switched receptacles supplied from a general-purpose branch circuit as defined in 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, shall be permitted.


Lots of reading....



.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> Ok, maybe I'm wrong, but 210.52(B) covers the small appliance branch circuits, which are allowed to extend to pantries, dining room, etc. and if you're not putting the dining room receptacles on the sabc, you were okay with a 15 amp circuit


The code required outlets in a dinning room are required to be 20 amps. 

If you add additional outlets you might be able to argue they could be 15 amps but I would not. 



> (B) Small Appliances.
> 
> (1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11(C)(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all counter-top outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

BBQ said:


> The code required outlets in a dinning room are required to be 20 amps.
> 
> Unless of coarse that dining room circuit would be your in addition to your already supplied 2 SABCs.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll mess this up more. I run only one of the two required sabc's into the dining room. I run the two required sabc's to the kitchen (or more)..... 


By the way, who runs so many outlets into a dining room that you need to use multiple circuits anyway? Next question- who besides the maid ever actually uses any of the stupid required receptacle outlets in a dining room anymore? Not me. Mine are never used. The code is full of chit sometimes.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > The code required outlets in a dinning room are required to be 20 amps.
> ...


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

drspec said:


> Mshow1323 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the code makes it pretty clear the dining room has to be on a 20 amp circuit
> ...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Mshow1323 said:


> drspec said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I may have miss read the OP, I thought he was asking about a separate circuit for the dinning room.
> ...


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

(3) Kitchen Receptacle Requirements. Receptacles installed in a kitchen to serve countertop surfaces shall be supplied by not fewer than two small-appliance branch circuits, either or both of which shall also be permitted to supply receptacle outlets in the same kitchen and in other rooms specified in 210.52(B)

(1). Additional small-appliance branch circuits shall be permitted to supply receptacle outlets in the kitchen and other rooms specified in 210.52(B)(1). No small-appliance branch circuit shall serve more than one kitchen.


(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits required by 210.11(C)(1) shall serve all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Mich drew said:


> Dining room circuits are require to be on 20 amp circuits.


 
Has it always been that way?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Has it always been that way?


The oldest code I have handy is 1978 and it was that way then.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Fer gads sake.

All general purpose/wall 120V wall receptacles are SABC,s and are required to 20A.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Since nearly the entire house now needs to be AFCI protected it's even more reason to only pull 20A circuits, 20A cost the same as 15A.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

wingz said:


> Fer gads sake.
> 
> All general purpose/wall 120V wall receptacles are SABC,s and are required to 20A.


What you talkin bout, Willis?


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

bkmichael65 said:


> What you talkin bout, Willis?


Show me it says otherwise and I will concede...else, I stand by my statement.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

wingz said:


> fer gads sake.
> 
> All general purpose/wall 120v wall receptacles that are sabc,s and are (omit) required to 20a.


fify


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> fify


And what general wall receptacles that are required to be 20A SABC are exempt.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

wingz said:


> Fer gads sake.
> 
> All general purpose/wall 120V wall receptacles are SABC,s and are required to 20A.


Absolutely none. But what you said was "all general purpose/wall receptacles are SABC..." The are plenty of general receps. that are not SABC nor are they 
all required to be 20 amp. A bedroom for instance is neither a SABC or a 20 amp circuit (usually). 

If you would have said, "all SABC general purpose/wall ..." I'd agree with you. 
In fact if you would have worded it this way, "general purpose/wall receptacles" didn't need to be in your statement. Because all SABC circuit are plug-in-play, it's redundant. 

Either way I believe we all understood what you meant to say.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

I was specifically referring to the dining room, my bad, and and not the whole house/dwelling unit wall general purpose receptacles.


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I'll mess this up more. I run only one of the two required sabc's into the dining room. I run the two required sabc's to the kitchen (or more).....
> 
> 
> By the way, who runs so many outlets into a dining room that you need to use multiple circuits anyway? Next question- who besides the maid ever actually uses any of the stupid required receptacle outlets in a dining room anymore? Not me. Mine are never used. The code is full of chit sometimes.


A lot of houses I do have a dining, breakfast, and butlers pantry. Depending on number of entrances some of the dining rooms can have 6 or more recepts. Anywhere from 2-4 in the butlers. And an additional 2-6 in the breakfast depending on if they have cabinets on one wall. So it really isn't that hard to get a dozen plus recepts on the circuit. And since all of these need to be on arc fault, it just makes sense to me to put them on their on circuit.


----------

